# Mi casa es su casa



## Idiomático

¿Podría alguien decirme cómo traducir "Mi casa es su casa" en italiano?  Quedaré muy agradecido.


----------



## Mallavia

_"La mia casa è la sua" _


----------



## yaya.mx

Nunca la he oido pero podría ser también: "casa mia è (anche) casa tua"?

Nunca he oido la frase "mi casa es tu casa" en italiano.


----------



## Idiomático

Mallavia said:


> _"La mia casa è la sua" _


 

Grazie, Mallavia.


----------



## Idiomático

yaya.mx said:


> Nunca la he oido pero podría ser también: "casa mia è (anche) casa tua"?
> 
> Nunca he oido la frase "mi casa es tu casa" en italiano.


 

Gracias, Yaya.  ¿No se necesita el artículo?


----------



## yaya.mx

Hmmm, me agarras en curva! La verdad no estoy segura, tal vez te conviene esperar a un nativo..


----------



## fabiog_1981

Io questo modo di dire l'ho sempre sentito solo in spagnolo... Non credo che la cosa migliore sia tradurlo letteralmente: "Casa mia è casa tua"
Io utilizzerei una perifrasi, non so, "sarai sempre il benvenuto a casa mia" o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## danalto

De acuerdo con Fabio. 
"Sei sempre il benvenuto" es la mejor.


----------



## Idiomático

Molte grazie, Fabiog e Danalto.  L'aiuto di due italiani è prezioso.


----------



## Silvia10975

La cosa divertente è che, anche prima di parlare 3 o 4 parole di spagnolo, ho sempre detto e sentito "mi casa es tu/su casa" anche in Italia!
Resto comunque d'accordo con chi propone una traduzione non letterale: "Sei sempre il benvenuto".
Ciao a tutti!
Silvia.


----------



## tericcia

In italiano, però, si usa spesso: *fa' come fossi a casa tua!* verdad?
Forse non ho colto il fulcro della questione: "mi casa es tu casa" si dice quando stai facendo accomodare un ospite in casa (qui direi: _fai come se fossi a casa tua_!) o dopo averlo ospitato (e qui preferirei: _sarai sempre il benvenuto_!)?


----------



## Silvia10975

Sì, però credo che questa formula si usi quando già qualcuno in casa tua c'è entrato e, per metterlo a suo agio, gli dici "fa' come fossi a casa tua". Mentre il "sei sempre il benvenuto" "sei il benvenuto" si usa anche come invito tipo: "E ricordati che a casa mia sei sempre il benvenuto". Sei d'accordo?
Ciao! Silvia.


----------



## tericcia

s10975 said:


> Sì, però credo che questa formula si usi quando già qualcuno in casa tua c'è entrato e, per metterlo a suo agio, gli dici "fa' come fossi a casa tua". Mentre il "sei sempre il benvenuto" "sei il benvenuto" si usa anche come invito tipo: "E ricordati che a casa mia sei sempre il benvenuto". Sei d'accordo?
> Ciao! Silvia.


Ne deduco che "mi casa es tu casa" si usa come invito!


----------



## claudine2006

Se lo dici quando qualcuno è già a casa tua, puoi usare "fai come se fossi a casa tua".


----------



## Idiomático

Ho all'entrata della mia casa una placca di ceramica che dice "Mi casa es tu casa" e ho voluto tradurrla in italiano per i miei compagni di classe d'italiano che devono venire alla chiachiera questo pommerigio. Vi ringrazio tutti per i vostri suggerimenti. Ho scritto "Sei sempre benvenuto a casa mia". Anche in spagnolo diciamo "Haz (o siéntete) como si estuvieses en tu propia casa".


----------



## Idiomático

E mia moglie francesa dice "Fais comme chez toi".


----------

